# Sigma 135mm f/1.8 Art review - Docma



## ahsanford (Mar 27, 2017)

Not in English, but if folks want an early read on the Sigma 135mm f/1.8, here's one take of it mounted on an A7:
https://www.docma.info/blog/erster-test-sigma-f1-8-135mm-art

- A


----------

